# Ipad 1 et OS 9



## fr8d (25 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir

Je rencontre un problème avec l'Ipad 1 depuis ma tentative de mise à jour vers IOS9

L'installation n'a pas pu se faire

J'ai essayé de faire une restauration via Itunes seulement il me propose seulement le "restaurer et mettre à jour" sauf que bien sur ça bloque.

Du coup, l'Ipad se retrouve avec la page " Brancher sur ITUNES" et je ne peux absolument rien faire.

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

iPad 1 ne pouvais déjà pas passer sur iOS 8... Impossible de lancer la mise à jour donc ton poste est t'es bizarre... Comment as tu pu faire un truc pas possible???


----------



## aunisien (25 Décembre 2015)

Effectivement le dernier OS supporté par l'iPad 1 était le 5 !


----------



## fr8d (25 Décembre 2015)

C'est l'Ipad de mes parents du coup je ne peux vous dire sur quel OS ils étaient
Il y avait la possibilité de mise à jour sur l'Ipad et j'ai fait l'erreur de clic dessus ...

La mise à jour a donc échoué (en toute logique vu vos messages) et je n'arrive pas via Itunes à restaurer l'Ipad , puisque iTunes me propose seulement un "restaurer et mettre à jour".


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Lr soucis étant que l'iPad 1 n'a jamais pu te proposer cette mise à jour.. Il doit h avoir un truc qui nous échappe... Es tu certains qu'il s'agit d'un iPad preliere génération?


----------



## aunisien (26 Décembre 2015)

Sinon il faut faire une installation manuelle en téléchargeant la dernière version compatible avec ton modèle et suivre les instructions comme sur ce site : http://forums.cnetfrance.fr/topic/192234-installer-ios-5-manuellement-sur-son-iphone-ou-ipad/


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2015)

iOS 5.1.1 est effectivement la dernière version d'iOS supportée par l'iPad 1.
Elle est téléchargeable directement sur le site d'Apple ici : http://appldnld.apple.com/iOS5.1.1/041-4292.02120427.Tkk0d/iPad1,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw

Sinon, je pense que ton iPad a dû te proposer une mise à jour de iOS 5.x.x, et que, dans le mouvement, tu n'as pas fait attention.
Ça n'a aucune importance, de toute façon, et ce n'est pas la cause du plantage. Lorsqu'un OS n'est pas adapté à la machine, c'est détecté dès le départ, et la seule chose qui se lance, c'est un message d'alerte...

Il te reste à mettre ta machine en mode restauration (ou DFU si besoin), puis d'y réinjecter manuellement l'OS.

Pour cela, tu le télécharges (lien ci dessus).
Puis tu appuies sur la touche commande (la touche pomme, avant) lorsque tu cliques sur "Restaurer" dans iTunes.
Une fenêtre s'ouvre, te proposant de sélectionner manuellement l'OS.
Tu sélectionnes celui que tu viens de télécharger, tu valides, et la restauration se lance.
Tu n'as plus qu'à attendre la fin du processus, en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas d'erreur...


----------

